# hays family



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

any one know if Mr. Hays and family are ok think they are from Waco Teaxs


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know, but they live about 20 miles from the blast site. -- Tex


----------

